# Bitte mal die Kommentare zu den Quests aufräumen



## Melal (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo liebe Leute von Buffed!

Es wäre nett, wenn Ihr mal die Konsequenzen aus dem Bewertungssystem zieht und die Beiträge mit 20 und mehr Negativbewertungen aus den Questkommentaren löschen würdet...

Das wäre schon mal hilfreich und führt zu einer nicht unangenehmen Verbesserung der Übersicht.

Und löscht mal bitte bei allem diese infantilen "Erster"-Bemerkungen. Diese Leute müssen schon eine schwere Kindheit haben, wenn die das unter "Cool" verstehen...

Grüße


----------



## Dalmus (18. Oktober 2007)

Melal schrieb:


> Und löscht mal bitte bei allem diese infantilen "Erster"-Bemerkungen. Diese Leute müssen schon eine schwere Kindheit haben, wenn die das unter "Cool" verstehen...


First after TE

Edit: 
a) Dein Anliegen wäre in einem anderen Forenteil wahrscheinlich besser augehoben.
b) Willkommen bei buffed.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


c) Zum Sachverhalt maß ich mir aufgrund von Unwissenheit kein Urteil an. Ich werd' mir gleich mal die Kommentare zu 1-2 Quests anschauen. Hab eh mal wieder Langeweile...


----------



## Toyuki (18. Oktober 2007)

jp würde ich auch gut finden

2 after te =)


----------



## Ben86rockt (18. Oktober 2007)

Ja ist gut

dritter^^


----------



## Kujon (18. Oktober 2007)

fänd ich auch top, sehe da aber ein problem: mit den bewertungen wird oft schabernack getrieben, bzw. auch solche posts negativ bewertet, welche lediglich eine andere meinung wiederspiegeln...

ich wär dafür, das ganz abzuschaffen, bzw. dass nur auserwählte personen von buffed, oder moderatoren/vertrauenspersonen aus der community bewerten dürften...

leider hats da noch sehr viele unreife bewerter darunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melal (18. Oktober 2007)

Es wäre wirklich eine Lösung, wenn zu jeder Quest die Vorgehensweise bzw. die Tipps und Trick  überarbeitet würden und dann diese Quest für weitere Kommentare geschlossen würde.

Das erfordert aber eine Menge Zeit. Und ob die Buffed-Mitarbeiter diese Zeit haben, ist wohl fraglich... sonst wäre ja schon mal in diese Richtung was passiert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (18. Oktober 2007)

naja... vielleicht könnte man sich als "Putze" bewerben... nachgucken tut man fast eh ständig irgendwas... was mich besonders nervt sind die ellenlangen loool und sowas, was den Rahmen sprengt.. da ist die ganze Optik im Eimer...


----------



## ZAM (18. Oktober 2007)

*seufz* 
Direkte Bewerbungen werden ignoriert. Wir haben Moderatoren, zudem gibt es immer die Möglichkeit auf sowas hinzuweisen oder den Report-Button zu nutzen. Wer Moderator wird, dafür geeignet ist und diesen Posten nicht nur zum Machtmissbraucht anstrebt, entscheiden wir und die bereits bestehenden Moderatoren. Direkte Bewerbungen ausgeschlossen. 

Bei der schier gigantischen <g> Anzahl an Kommentaren, Posts und Threads, sind wir natürlich glücklich über jeden Hinweis - aber "Aussagen", dass alles stehen gelassen wird sind schlicht gesagt, unüberlegter und unfairer Blödsinn.


----------



## idl0r (22. Oktober 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> *seufz*
> Direkte Bewerbungen werden ignoriert. Wir haben Moderatoren, zudem gibt es immer die Möglichkeit auf sowas hinzuweisen oder den Report-Button zu nutzen. Wer Moderator wird, dafür geeignet ist und diesen Posten nicht nur zum Machtmissbraucht anstrebt, entscheiden wir und die bereits bestehenden Moderatoren. Direkte Bewerbungen ausgeschlossen.
> 
> Bei der schier gigantischen <g> Anzahl an Kommentaren, Posts und Threads, sind wir natürlich glücklich über jeden Hinweis - aber "Aussagen", dass alles stehen gelassen wird sind schlicht gesagt, unüberlegter und unfairer Blödsinn.


mhh wie waere es wenn man das comment bewertungs system da mit einbezieht so das ab -xx wertungen ein comment geloescht wird?


----------



## ZAM (22. Oktober 2007)

idl0r schrieb:


> mhh wie waere es wenn man das comment bewertungs system da mit einbezieht so das ab -xx wertungen ein comment geloescht wird?



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=13694


----------



## idl0r (22. Oktober 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=13694


oh das habe ich uebersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (23. Oktober 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> *seufz*
> Direkte Bewerbungen werden ignoriert. Wir haben Moderatoren, zudem gibt es immer die Möglichkeit auf sowas hinzuweisen oder den Report-Button zu nutzen. Wer Moderator wird, dafür geeignet ist und diesen Posten nicht nur zum Machtmissbraucht anstrebt, entscheiden wir und die bereits bestehenden Moderatoren. Direkte Bewerbungen ausgeschlossen.
> 
> Bei der schier gigantischen <g> Anzahl an Kommentaren, Posts und Threads, sind wir natürlich glücklich über jeden Hinweis - aber "Aussagen", dass alles stehen gelassen wird sind schlicht gesagt, unüberlegter und unfairer Blödsinn.



Wie wäre es einfach mehr Moderatoren zu ernennen und nicht nur eine handvoll Leute?!


----------



## idl0r (23. Oktober 2007)

welche rechte hat denn ein "moderator"?
gilt das dann ebenfalls fuers forum etc?
falls ja waere vllt auch ein rang comment-mod interessant damit kann man nicht sehr viel falsch machen da man (sollte es sich um eine "falsche" person handeln) nicht allzugrossen schaden anrichten koennte.

man sollte das nicht abhaengig davon machen ob ein user hier im forum sehr aktiv ist und auch nur gutes schreibt oder so aehnlich sondern man sollte z.b. ne top 50 statistik erstellen wo man sieht wie oft user xyz sich die quests/items/comments etc angeschaut hat.
genau diese leute sollten dann sofern sie dazu bereit/geeignet sind die aufgabe uebernehmen die comments zu saeubern.

dadurch wuerde meiner meinung nach ein sehr viel groesserer erfolg sichtbar werden.

denn manchmal stellt sich einem die frage "wie zum teufel kann man diese massen an spam (item xyz, 40 comments, 30x spam (20x duplicate)) uebersehen?!".
ich weiss das es nicht einfach ist und das man nicht alles findet das ist mir vollkommen klar aber dennoch gibt es moeglichkeiten die man zumindest testen sollte.

was sicher auch viel ausmachen wuerde (zumindest solange es nicht alle spam0r wissen) eine duplicate-comment-search function 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (23. Oktober 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Wie wäre es einfach mehr Moderatoren zu ernennen und nicht nur eine handvoll Leute?!



@Amarillo: Wie wäre es, Kommentare zu reporten?

@idl0r: Wenn man erst einmal auf der Seite eines Gegenstands, NSCs etc. ist, ist es natürlich nicht zu übersehen. Der Punkt ist einfach, überhaupt erst einmal dorthin zu kommen. Es gibt circa 39364 Items, 13564 NPCs, 11359 Objekte und 5521 Quests.


----------



## idl0r (23. Oktober 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, Kommentare zu reporten?


ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das sich das buffed team oder wer auch immer ueber hunderte von reports freuen wird o.ae.


----------



## Isegrim (23. Oktober 2007)

Ok, dann ändern wir das in PM an mich.


----------



## Nargus (24. Oktober 2007)

jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

